# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > آموزش: آموزش صفر تا صداینستال  شیلد به صورت پرروژه محور و کاربردی

## hrvvv66

با عرض سلام و عرض ادب ، دوستانی که می خوان اینستال شیلد رو کامل یاد بگیرن می تونن موافق بودن خود را به آی دی تلگرام بنده ارسال کنن. تجربه 10 سال تولید نرم افزار و ستاپ سازی با این نرم افزار رو دارم اگر متقاضی بالا باشه سریع آموزش رو شروع می کنم

----------

